# Abdominal hypertension



## Jarts (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm trying to determine the icd-9 for abdominal hypertension??


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 29, 2009)

*Wrong Forum*

You're in the wrong forum .. this is for ICD-10

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

